# Sponsoring my British son for a visa to live with me in UAE



## Starlight77 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Guys, I'm a newbie to the website.

Hope you can help me. I have been in Abu Dhabi 3 years and have full residency.
I am Divorced from my ex wife who lives in the UK with my son, and she has custody.
Our relationship is amicable.

My son would like to move here, and I would like to arrange for this.
My ex wife is fully agreeable to this.

My question is, as my ex is in agreeance, will a "no objection" letter (legally notaried) from my ex wife suffice for his visa application,
Or would I have to apply through the courts in the UK for full custody and have that in writing for his visa application???

From what I understand, if my ex wife arranges a proper "no objection", through the correct legal channels and has attested, it's enough for the visa application.

Thanks Rob


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

A no objection letter may not even be needed since you are his father (single/divorced mothers need to have no objection letters from the father of their children, but even then it is possible to get round this if there is no contact). You need to be aware that sons cannot be sponsored by their parents once they reach the age of 18 whereas for girls there is no limit (if unmarried).


----------

